# Bass Pro Shops?



## Carol (Mar 25, 2014)

We just got our first Bass Pro Shops in the state.  While they were building, I heard people drooling over their arrival like it was some second coming of a holy grail.

So now that they are open?   I feel like I'm in another Tractor Supply.  What a bunch of awful Chinese junk. 

Gun prices are meh.  Ammo prices are good, but the guy at the small gun shop near me slips me the LE discount for my SAR work at the park, which gets me really close to the Bass price without the 30 minute drive 

What's the appeal of this place?  I'm not seeing it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tgace (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm more of a Cabellas fan myself. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2014)

Never been in one!  But they are supposedly looking to open around here very soon.  There are a couple of shuttered Lowe's locations that they are eyeing 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 25, 2014)

The BAss pro near me has a massive fish tank like 15 ft tall 40 feet long.  My kids like to go to feed the fish.  Other then that nothing that special.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm a Cabellas man myself. We have a Bass Pro pretty close but I'm with Carol, don't see the attraction.


----------



## Takai (Mar 26, 2014)

Bass Pro used to have a really good catalog. I am still more of a Cabela's fan as well (closest one is a little over an hour away).


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 28, 2014)

Tgace said:


> I'm more of a Cabellas fan myself.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2



Me too. Now, when they open a new Cabela's THAT'S something that I will drool over like a second coming of the Holy Grail.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 28, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Me too. Now, when they open a new Cabela's THAT'S something that I will drool over like a second coming of the Holy Grail.



One opening almost next to my station this summer...I'm gonna have a spending problem.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Takai (Mar 29, 2014)

Tgace said:


> One opening almost next to my station this summer...I'm gonna have a spending problem.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2



I just leave my wallet in the car. By the time I would have fought back through the parking lot I "should" have decided I don't want to fight my way back in.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 29, 2014)

Tgace said:


> One opening almost next to my station this summer...I'm gonna have a spending problem.



So are you in Delaware? They got a location opening in May.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 30, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> So are you in Delaware? They got a location opening in May.



Western NY.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elder999 (Mar 30, 2014)

The Bass Pro in Denver had a pretty quality indoor archery range, and very knowledgeable staff at that counter....otherwise, I pretty much agree with you, Carol:

_meh._


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 30, 2014)

The Cabelas in Cheektowaga, NY is opening in the fall, at least according to the Cabela's website.


----------

